# Jumping ship and joining the Union



## Juggernaut1 (Mar 29, 2013)

After a year of field experience as an apprentice and two years trade school, I am officially organizing into local 292. (Minneapolis, Mn) 

The organizer is only crediting my schooling and not any hours ive accredited in the field, so hes giving me a 4 yr apprenticeship. Kind of sucks just cause I wouldve really liked an extra year credited to me, mainly because I need the higher wages asap... Oh well, im sure the added year hes making me apprentice wont hurt my training! If I had stayed non union I would be able to take my journeyman test in 2 years. The route ive now chosen delays that two more years.. The grass is always greener, right?

Hope it all works out for me and I dont regret my decision!


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Juggernaut1 said:


> After a year of field experience as an apprentice and two years trade school, I am officially organizing into local 292. (Minneapolis, Mn)
> 
> The organizer is only crediting my schooling and not any hours ive accredited in the field, so hes giving me a 4 yr apprenticeship. Kind of sucks just cause I wouldve really liked an extra year credited to me, mainly because I need the higher wages asap... Oh well, im sure the added year hes making me apprentice wont hurt my training! If I had stayed non union I would be able to take my journeyman test in 2 years. The route ive now chosen delays that two more years.. The grass is always greener, right?
> 
> Hope it all works out for me and I dont regret my decision!


 Do the apprentices in your local have full employment?


----------



## Juggernaut1 (Mar 29, 2013)

What do you mean by that? I think theres a few on the books out of like 500. Pretty sure they keep apprentices busy year round for the most part


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would bitch about the work you already did. If you have proof, and your prior employer will sign off, do it.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Juggernaut1 said:


> Hope it all works out for me and I dont regret my decision!


Nice of you to offer yourself a word of encouragement.

You won't regret your decision. Good luck.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> I would bitch about the work you already did. If you have proof, and your prior employer will sign off, do it.


That probably wouldn't work out too well most places.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (Mar 29, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> That probably wouldn't work out too well most places.


Yeah it definitely isnt that easy. Policies are policies


----------



## Big CHris (Apr 18, 2012)

IF you can get your previous employer to sign off on your time worked you could possibly take your STATE journeymens test early assuming you get enough hours in your apprenticeship. we had to be state licensed to be able to work alone as a 5th year.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I would bitch about the work you already did. If you have proof, and your prior employer will sign off, do it.


You mean the previous employer that hired a kid out of school, spent time and money training him just so he could jump ship and go work for a competitor? Yeah....


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

dont get what the big ordeal is. welcome brother.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am just thinking if he finishes school, and is short hours. 

Having those hours could really come in handy.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Zog said:


> You mean the previous employer that hired a kid out of school, spent time and money training him just so he could jump ship and go work for a competitor? Yeah....


That's special.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

cl219um said:


> dont get what the big ordeal is. welcome brother.


Nothing. There plenty of guys on here that jumped ship the other way around.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

You sound like an entitled boy-child.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (Mar 29, 2013)

mr hands said:


> You sound like an entitled boy-child.


Alright...?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program in 2002 and I withdrew from the program several weeks after being accepted. It was one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (Mar 29, 2013)

MTW said:


> I was accepted into a union apprenticeship program in 2002 and I withdrew from the program several weeks after being accepted. It was one of the best decisions I have ever made.



What didnt you like?


----------



## sethmeisterflash (Oct 29, 2013)

This is what sucks for us new guys getting into the trade there's so much conflicting info in this union vs non union garble. Can't we all be friends? Time to break out the pros and cons sheet again!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Juggernaut1 said:


> What didnt you like?


At that time, the lack of work. Now that I'm older and wiser, I am glad I did not become part of an organization that is corrupt, socialist oriented, and backward.


----------

